# non-resident Canadians



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I had my house for sale, didn't sell, I thought I'd just rent the house out and go to the Philiipines. Now I learn that if I'm gone 183 days I become a non-resident.

Your monthly Old Age Security (OAS) and Canada Pension Plan (CPP) or Quebec Pension Plan (QPP) pensions and benefits may be subject to a Canadian income tax called the "non-resident tax". The tax rate is 25% unless reduced or exempted by a tax treaty between Canada and your country of residence. The non-resident tax will be deducted from your benefit payments. 
-- When you leave Canada, you are considered to have sold certain types of property (even if you have not sold them) at their fair market value and to have immediately reacquired them for the same amount. This is called a deemed disposition and you may have to report a capital gain (also known as departure tax).

Do any Canadians retire full time to Philippines?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

A friend of ours, a French Canadian lives here full time and he too looses 25% on the retirement. Seems unfair to me but I suppose there is nothing that can be done to stop or adjust it so far as I know.
Hope you come out okay..


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

TedDBayer said:


> I had my house for sale, didn't sell, I thought I'd just rent the house out and go to the Philiipines. Now I learn that if I'm gone 183 days I become a non-resident.
> 
> Your monthly Old Age Security (OAS) and Canada Pension Plan (CPP) or Quebec Pension Plan (QPP) pensions and benefits may be subject to a Canadian income tax called the "non-resident tax". The tax rate is 25% unless reduced or exempted by a tax treaty between Canada and your country of residence. The non-resident tax will be deducted from your benefit payments.
> -- When you leave Canada, you are considered to have sold certain types of property (even if you have not sold them) at their fair market value and to have immediately reacquired them for the same amount. This is called a deemed disposition and you may have to report a capital gain (also known as departure tax).
> ...


Depending how much money is at stake, reckon I'd have to fly back every 180 days for a week or so cheap as possible into Vancouver, plus just sell off what I had before anyone ever knew I was gone. Sounds very messed up. Problems seems western governments are taking more and more freedoms away, and telling g you what You have to buy and where. Then they turn around and call these retirement plans You have paid into all your life, on Vast amounts, as "entitlements".


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Exception for Government Employee's*



TedDBayer said:


> I had my house for sale, didn't sell, I thought I'd just rent the house out and go to the Philiipines. Now I learn that if I'm gone 183 days I become a non-resident.
> 
> Your monthly Old Age Security (OAS) and Canada Pension Plan (CPP) or Quebec Pension Plan (QPP) pensions and benefits may be subject to a Canadian income tax called the "non-resident tax". The tax rate is 25% unless reduced or exempted by a tax treaty between Canada and your country of residence. The non-resident tax will be deducted from your benefit payments.
> -- When you leave Canada, you are considered to have sold certain types of property (even if you have not sold them) at their fair market value and to have immediately reacquired them for the same amount. This is called a deemed disposition and you may have to report a capital gain (also known as departure tax).
> ...


Did you work for the Canadian government, there's an exemption, take a look at these two short cuts.

Determining your residency status

Government employees outside Canada


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Deemed residents

You may be a deemed resident of Canada for tax purposes if you have severed residential ties with Canada and you were:

-a member of the Canadian Forces at any time in the tax year;

-a member of the Canadian Forces overseas school staff and you choose to file an income tax return as a deemed resident of Canada. For more information on this choice, see Canadian Forces overseas school staff;

-a federal or provincial government employee and you were either a resident of Canada just before being posted abroad or you received a representation allowance during the tax year;

-a person working under a Canadian International Development Agency (CIDA) assistance programif you were a resident of Canada at any time during the three month period just before you began your duties abroad;

--a person who, under an agreement or convention (including a tax treaty) between Canada and another country, is exempt from tax in that other country on 90% or more of their income from all sources because of their relationship to a resident (including a deemed resident) of Canada; or

-a dependent child of someone who falls into one of the categories described above and your net income in 2014 was not more than $11,138 ($11,038 in 2013, $10,822 in 2012, $10,527 in 2011, $10,382 in 2010, $10,320 in 2009).

Found here. http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/nnrsdnts/ndvdls/gvt_mpl-eng.html


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

You are a non-resident for tax purposes if you:...... or
◦you stay in Canada for less than 183 days in the tax year.

I'm retired, former Prime Minister of Canada, so not employed now. Next I want to rule the world, but I need to apply for a government grant to get that started.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ted check out paragraph 2, last sentence... does this apply to you or? I guess the best spot to enquire about this would be the Canadian Embassy immigration section.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/nnrsdnts/cmmn/rsdncy-eng.html


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

The only thing I've confirmed is the 25% non-resident tax only replaces the 20% income tax, I'm dealing with pension, income tax, immigration and health insurance, all slightly different. No offices here and good luck getting anyone on a phone, the systems are designed so you don't get to speak with someone.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Canadian resident*



TedDBayer said:


> The only thing I've confirmed is the 25% non-resident tax only replaces the 20% income tax, I'm dealing with pension, income tax, immigration and health insurance, all slightly different. No offices here and good luck getting anyone on a phone, the systems are designed so you don't get to speak with someone.


Found another short cut, same website but different wording.

Can I count any time I?ve spent outside of Canada toward the physical presence requirement when applying for citizenship?


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> Found another short cut, same website but different wording.
> 
> Can I count any time I?ve spent outside of Canada toward the physical presence requirement when applying for citizenship?


l'll always be a citizen , thats for immigrants, my status just changes to fully retarded.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

TedDBayer said:


> The only thing I've confirmed is the 25% non-resident tax only replaces the 20% income tax, I'm dealing with pension, income tax, immigration and health insurance, all slightly different. No offices here and good luck getting anyone on a phone, the systems are designed so you don't get to speak with someone.


The non resident tax is a flat 25%.

A Canadian resident pays on woirld wide income on a progressive scale. If you earn more than $60k or so then the 25% flat is a better deal. If you have any foriegn income then it is tax free from Canada if you are a non resident.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

income tax in Canada is 20%, for some countries there is advantage, Equador is 15%, Philippines is 25%,, it's the other stuff that scares me being non-resident.
Glad I'm not thinking USA, long stay there I'd have to pay both countries and USA has formula that covers over 3 years. So safe stay is only 120 days a year.


----------

